# rest in peace my dearest marley boy



## rachelledger (May 25, 2013)

here are some pictures of my special special marley boy who sadly passed away on 22/5/13 

Dearest Marley, my loss for you is so strong, i miss you so much i feel like my life will never be the same, i hope you are looking down on us with all our happy memories together, and i hope you feel i did the right thing for you, Wednesday was an awful day and i know it must of been awful for you struggling as you were and seeing me in such pain, you were my special boy that had been part of our lives for 14 lovely years.....you had such a big personality, everyone loved you and made a fuss of you, i find the garden one of the hardest places to be right now as i can see you out there on your special step, me and your dadda are missing you so so much and the children are too.
bilbo is missing you, im sure he knows that you wont be coming home again :-( we all have fantastic memories of you thank you for being the best dog ever, we love you marley xxx

rest in peace marley you will remain in my heart forever xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


run free with your mum Inca and brother Rufus at rainbow bridge xxxxxxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Marley , you are a handsome, handsome boy - but you knew that, didn't you? Same as you knew how much you were loved.

Your special people had to make the worst decision on Wednesday, but they did it for you, so you wouldn't have to suffer - it would have been so easy to take you home again, but they loved you too much to do that to you.

I hope you are having fun at the bridge with the others.

Remember to give a sign to your special people. Let them know that you are nearby.

They are missing you badly. They will be OK, but they are struggling without you right now. 

XXX


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

I am so sorry, Rachel, it hurts more than anything to have your heart ripped out of your chest like that. Nothing we say can make you feel better right now, I know, so I'll just tell you that my heart goes out to you. I'm sure you gave Marley the best life he could have.

Rest in peace, Marley, handsome boy. xxxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a dear little dog he was, I can't remember the last time I saw a black peke 
So small and cute, he looks smaller than the cat! I love siamese by the way!
My last bereavement was only in February and sometimes I just pretend it hasn't happened. She was disabled and took quite a lot of time. I was especially close to her as she was the last puppy I ever bred, I was there when she took her first breath, and there when she took her last. I still get a lump in my throat when I speak of her, I have her as my screen saver and kiss her goodnight.
But I can sleep again I can laugh and enjoy myself and so will you. Take care xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Marley was beautiful.
Run free at the bridge little Marley, knowing you were truly loved.
((((big hugs for those he left behind))))


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for you loss run free at the bridge Marley


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely photos of a very special sweet boy.

So sorry for your loss. 

GOLDEN MEMORIES 
They say memories are golden, well, maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you.
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died.
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place no one else could fill.
If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane.
I'd walk the path to Heaven and bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us back one by one, the chain will link again.
-Author Unknown

May your spirit runf forever free in sunshine Marley.


----------



## rachelledger (May 25, 2013)

thank you all for the kind messages xx


----------



## rachelledger (May 25, 2013)

thankyou all for your kind words xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

What a little sweetie. RIP Marley x


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

So sorry for your sad loss of such a beautiful boy.

Remember that a special life leaves us special memories and memories live forever.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

r.i.p. Marley.................


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Run free, Beautiful Boy


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free Marley xx


----------



## rachelledger (May 25, 2013)

thank you all as ever for your kind words, he really was such a special dog to us all, like all of our pets they are part of the family and leave such grief and sadness when they are no longer here with us, im not sure when it gets better my pain and sadness is still so strong. x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

rachelledger said:


> thank you all as ever for your kind words, he really was such a special dog to us all, like all of our pets they are part of the family and leave such grief and sadness when they are no longer here with us, im not sure when it gets better my pain and sadness is still so strong. x


Marley wouldn't want you to be sad forever, and it will get easier.

Don't be frightened to think back and remember the good times -even if it makes you cry - becasue they are times to be treasured.

He will be in your heart forever, so he is never really far away.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a little darling! You must have loved each other very much.


----------

